# October Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Some mornings it's almost too pretty to launch on...just south of the Goolwa Barrages, October 5 2010.

I almost forgot: agree to have image reproduced: yes
Hi-res available: yes


----------



## tarpon120 (Sep 10, 2009)

This Look's like a winner already


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

It's only a winner if nobody else posts a better one...come on, where is everybody? I feel like an idiot, sitting here all by myself. Yeah, yeah, fair enough...but you have to post a photo to be qualified to comment on that comment... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

that's an absolute corker!! i was going to try and find something this weekend to enter but i don't know that i'll beat that!


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes you will...go on, have a go...


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

I better throw something in so rose doesn't feel lonely










Date photo taken: 16/10/2010
Location of photo: Teemburra Dam, near Mackay Qld
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): actually 3000 x 4000 pixels
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Brownie...I was getting worried... 

That's a beautiful evening image, fantastic reflections...


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Hows the serenity.

This pic was taken Monday morning with The Plasboy in the back of the tempo catching Bass.

Date photo taken: 18/10/2010
Location of photo: Clear Island Waters QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Photo from our recent holiday on Fraser Island, taken at one of the many sand blows that litter the place.








Date photo taken: 22/9/2010
Location of photo: Fraser Island 
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Date photo taken: 17/10/2010
Location of photo: Googong NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

You know what they day about quality and quantity, some absolutely gorgeous photos this month!


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Broadwater gold coast 
Hi res image yes
Reproduced yes


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

gc broadwater
Hi res yes

reproduced yes


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

gc broadwater
Hi res yes
reproduced yes


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Tassie, 7:00 am at Little Swanport ready to launch

Hi Res yes
Reproduce yes


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

The Blatmobile, parked off altona last thurs evening.

yes to everything


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Date photo taken: 24/10/2010
Location of photo: Redcliffe QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Breamfish, that's a cracker!


----------



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2010)

there are some talented cameras here....lol....of course the operator has to know how to use it, too.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

That photo by Rose is a real cracker , i had to vote for that as the bird in the foreground really sets off the sunset , nice work Rose


----------

